# It's about time



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been patiently waiting for a year and a half for this and while things are still a little fuzzy it will be here soon to clear things up. ;D

http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv17.html

Call it a shill if you want but I'm a proud papa.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice, can't wait to see more!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Now that's an interesting hull, looking forward to seeing more of that one!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

So two foot itess is found on inshore skiffs also............


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

If your gonna SHILL you gotta spill, a little details that is . How about some basic specs length, beam, draft, hp rating and speeds. and lastly how about a real pic no gumbied up spy shot ;D. Will it be another inexpensive affordable blue collar boat? like the smaller SUV


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] Bragging Spot [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

This looks very interesting.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> If your gonna SHILL you gotta spill, a little details that is .  How about some basic specs length, beam, draft, hp rating and speeds.  and lastly how about a real pic no gumbied up spy shot ;D.  Will it be another inexpensive affordable blue collar boat? like the smaller SUV


Well I guess the Gods Mods have spoken and while it could be considered a shill by some, I was bragging about the boat I've wanted for years.  

Trust me, as soon as we can post accurate data I'll be happy to shill. 

Basically, add 3 feet to the SUV for conversation right now. It appears the draft, performance and poling characteristics we were looking for have been achieved but I don't want to post till were sure of the data. 

I will say we are confident enough that we have accepted orders and just finalizing the details.

As mentioned in an above post, it's a form of "two foot itees" where we evolve to the longest practical waterline we can afford. 

While we are working the final numbers, I think you will find that the additional cost for the added 3 feet to be nominal but I encourage anyone to contact Mel or myself for accurate pricing. I have noticed quoted numbers on this site that are misleading. :

Thanks for your interest,
TSS/CR


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I've been patiently waiting for a year and a half for this and while things are still a little fuzzy it will be here soon to clear things up. ;D
> 
> http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv17.html
> 
> Call it a shill if you want but I'm a proud papa.


Hmmmm, what made you spill the beans RIGHT NOW?
I'm guessing from the picture they've already water tested it. If so, then those fellas are FAST!
Congrats to Mel! He's a really cool dude!


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> > I've been patiently waiting for a year and a half for this and while things are still a little fuzzy it will be here soon to clear things up. ;D
> >
> > http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv17.html
> >
> ...


Yes, we have been working on this for a while now. The water testing this past weekend confirming the project is going as we had hoped excited me on a personal level. My bad. :-[ I sold my Glades Skiff when I hooked up with Mel knowing one day it would be replaced by something that fit "me" better. The 14 SUV was very close so it was only natural to add some water line to accommodate a "family" and/or the gear to disappear for days in the glades. It will also carry the larger HP rating but again, please give us a chance to finish testing so we can offer suggested hp vs max hp for safety reasons. 

I'm hoping I can figure out how I can keep the 14 also a "personal" boat. 

I guess since it's now considered a shill I can say "I love my job" [smiley=1-beer.gif] and we'll just have to get rid of that captn Ron guy ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

This could be my magic slipper. I have two boats a micro and a MACRO ;D. Have been looking for one skiff in the middle, something a little smaller then the 20' but still stable and dry and something a little larger then the 14' skiff for 3 people. Is this boat in Ft. Pierce? do we need apppt to visit shop? I'm only 30 minutes west in chobee.

FPFF


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Some one just give me a ride........


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron left out that it WILL fit into a standard garage with a swing tongue. Garage tested it yesterday  From the wet test I heard it floats shallower, more level, and planes at REALLY low speed. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe you can catch Bonefish off of it?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

OK guys, I drug Mel away from glassing for ya. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1276558677


----------

